# Partner Visa 309/100 Processing time In Philippines



## Zandita (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello there ive been reading some blogs in other country tracking the processing time of their applications. I think that it give them idea when to expect their visa grant. 

Im starting this thread just to keep track on the processing period of Partner visa 309/100 in Philippines. feel free to post your data and update it timely. 

Visa : Partner Visa 309/100
Date of Lodgement: January 13, 2014
Medical: frontloaded (Sept. 2013)
PC : March 2014
CO assign: May 2014
Visa grant: still waiting


anyone out there near my lodgement date that has been granted visa?


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Zandita,

There is already quite a long thread for Philippines here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/41017-spousal-defacto-pmv-visas-philippines.html


----------



## Zandita (Sep 13, 2014)

thanks tania.. i just found it.. following it just now.


----------



## reich85 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Visa*

Hi im also waiting for my application
Visa: Partner visa 309/100
Lodgement date: March 28, 2014
Medical: April 28,2014
CO assign: June 28,2014
PO : July 08, 2014

Still waiting till now no updates


----------



## Nikkicagu (May 24, 2015)

*Newbie Question*

Hi! Question.. (Newbie here)

Lodge last may 8 2015, and I heard from my cousin's wife that there is a medical check needed (also read it) but when should I have it? Thanks


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

You should get an email from your case officer with acknowledgement and ID where you can get your medical done....


----------



## Nikkicagu (May 24, 2015)

travellor said:


> You should get an email from your case officer with acknowledgement and ID where you can get your medical done....


Hi, thanks for the reply.. Really need answers to my questions.  Usually how long? I'm actually hoping to get a visa sooner coz I want to surprise my husband on his birthday this September. You think I can make it?

Thank you!


----------



## Gemini64 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nikkicagu said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.. Really need answers to my questions.  Usually how long? I'm actually hoping to get a visa sooner coz I want to surprise my husband on his birthday this September. You think I can make it? Thank you!


309 visas can take a while to process. The hardest part is not to hinge your hopes on it being ready in a specific timeframe, as one can set themselves up for disappointment. As you only just filed in May, it might be a bit hopeful to expect a visa by September. But hopefully you will.


----------



## Nikkicagu (May 24, 2015)

Gemini64 said:


> 309 visas can take a while to process. The hardest part is not to hinge your hopes on it being ready in a specific timeframe, as one can set themselves up for disappointment. As you only just filed in May, it might be a bit hopeful to expect a visa by September. But hopefully you will.


Good day, Gemini64..

Ok. Thank you.  I posted here to have an idea coz I've been told by my cousin's wife she got hers 3 months after she lodged and same to my sister-in-law's friend. But, anyways, thanks.  Still hoping that they grant it very soon.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Nikkicagu said:


> Good day, Gemini64..
> 
> Ok. Thank you.  I posted here to have an idea coz I've been told by my cousin's wife she got hers 3 months after she lodged and same to my sister-in-law's friend. But, anyways, thanks.  Still hoping that they grant it very soon.


Manila are very consistent in their visa grants. They are currently taking around 7 to 9 months as long as there is no complications. 
So you may be looking to surprise him for Xmas!


----------



## Nikkicagu (May 24, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Manila are very consistent in their visa grants. They are currently taking around 7 to 9 months as long as there is no complications.
> So you may be looking to surprise him for Xmas!


Hi, Aussiesteve!

Ok, thank you for the information.


----------



## belle1128 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I am currently waiting for my 309 visa, lodged in the Philippines last October 2014 and currently waiting until now. The waiting time is the killer , I am currently here in Australia holding tourist visa , I am hoping that my visa will come out soon. 
Is there anyone here lodged their visa same time as mine?? Let me hear your thoughts please.


----------



## belle1128 (Jun 15, 2015)

*309 subclass*



Zandita said:


> Hello there ive been reading some blogs in other country tracking the processing time of their applications. I think that it give them idea when to expect their visa grant.
> 
> Im starting this thread just to keep track on the processing period of Partner visa 309/100 in Philippines. feel free to post your data and update it timely.
> 
> ...


Hi Zanita,

I applied subclass 309 in October 2014 , in December they asked for more documents and till now March 2015 I haven't heard from them . 
Have you got your visa yet? 
thanks


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Hi Belle,
My wife lodged her visa 309/100 app, Dec 23rd 2014.
Medicals requested 7 April 2015, and an updated PCC completed 21st April.
Requested further Meds for non migrating dependants 15May2015 together with NSO Birth Certs, completed 19th May.

What stats are applicable to your 309 application.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

I would say its now around 9 months....


----------



## belle1128 (Jun 15, 2015)

pkbeanie said:


> Hi Belle,
> My wife lodged her visa 309/100 app, Dec 23rd 2014.
> Medicals requested 7 April 2015, and an updated PCC completed 21st April.
> Requested further Meds for non migrating dependants 15May2015 together with NSO Birth Certs, completed 19th May.
> ...


Hi Pkbeanie,

I've lodged my visa on 20th October 2014 , then 9th of December 2014 requested for more evidences like financial aspects, Cenomar, and police clearances then I've submitted in a week time. So now, im in the hardest part of it, which is the killer, waiting time ! Fingers crossed to get it soon. Goodluck!


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

The Manila Embassy has updated the processing data, as at 15June2015

Visa processing times - Australian Embassy

Maybe they are preparing for a Tsunami of approvals on 1st July.


----------



## reich85 (Sep 23, 2014)

you have to be patient in waiting. i got my partner visa approved exactly 9 mons because of the holidays since i filed March 2014


----------



## reich85 (Sep 23, 2014)

belle1128 said:


> Hi Pkbeanie,
> 
> I've lodged my visa on 20th October 2014 , then 9th of December 2014 requested for more evidences like financial aspects, Cenomar, and police clearances then I've submitted in a week time. So now, im in the hardest part of it, which is the killer, waiting time ! Fingers crossed to get it soon. Goodluck!


U have to be patient in waiting. A s for me i got it exactly 9 mons; hopefully you get it soon


----------



## Gemini64 (Jan 26, 2015)

belle1128 said:


> Hi Pkbeanie, I've lodged my visa on 20th October 2014 , then 9th of December 2014 requested for more evidences like financial aspects, Cenomar, and police clearances then I've submitted in a week time. So now, im in the hardest part of it, which is the killer, waiting time ! Fingers crossed to get it soon. Goodluck!


 Belle, we lodged 24 Oct 2014, but in U.S. - yes, it's hard waiting so long, but it'll be worth the wait when the day finally arrives! best wishes


----------



## lulu1988 (Mar 8, 2015)

pkbeanie said:


> Hi Belle,
> My wife lodged her visa 309/100 app, Dec 23rd 2014.
> Medicals requested 7 April 2015, and an updated PCC completed 21st April.
> Requested further Meds for non migrating dependants 15May2015 together with NSO Birth Certs, completed 19th May.
> ...


hi, I would just like to know why it took a long while for the medicals to be requested? I submittted my app 10 Dec 2014. I got my ack letter and hap ID 24 Dec 2014.


----------



## lulu1988 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi again to everyone. 
I lodged my papers on the 10 Dec 2014. Last week of Feb my husband called and he was informed that my app is already in final stages. It's a bit unusual I think because its going to run 5 months since I knew what stage I'm at and still haven't heard anything from IMMI


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

lulu1988 said:


> Hi again to everyone.
> I lodged my papers on the 10 Dec 2014. Last week of Feb my husband called and he was informed that my app is already in final stages. It's a bit unusual I think because its going to run 5 months since I knew what stage I'm at and still haven't heard anything from IMMI


Lucky for you the Philippines are very methodical in their processing times.
So assuming there are no complications and you have provided all required paperwork you could expect your visa to be granted anytime in the next 2 months.


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Hi Lulu,

From what I have read here, I accepted that Manila embassy did things differently, and meds were not asked for immediately, so did not query that.

The fact that you got request almost immediately is unusual for Manila, 
Similarly, the answer to your Husband seems a standard answer, for a phone enquiry also.

For you not to hear anything for 5 months, is nothing to worry about, but a phone call or email would probably get the same response as February.

I asked my agent if we should consider a Tourist Visa, so she has emailed Manila, in the hope of getting some sort of embassy coded response as to when they might be deciding or not, will update if/when we get a response.


----------



## lulu1988 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi pkbeanie,
Please let me know when you get a response from Immi Manila as we are also considering a tv app at this point. Thanks!


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Things must have changed a lot since '13........After we lodged (Paper) at VIA, Cebu, we got an Acknowledgement Email confirmation along with a hap ID. This included info of where i could get my medicals done.....The exam was over 2 visits. You never know the results as your payment receipt and outcome are sent directly to Embassy by the doctor........

Usually the next couple of months if you do not hear from them, then thats a positive sign, If you do then it's a request for further documents and 28 days to supply them....Good luck if these incl. anything from a Government Department....

The average time frame now is 9 mnths - 1 year......


----------

